
Founder of Silicon Valley "as detestable as he always appeared" - Sam_Odio
http://www.newstatesman.com/200607030058
======
dfranke
Anyone have any idea what the author's agenda is here? Why am I reading a hit
piece on Shockley written 17 years after his death?

------
motoko
Is this article saying that if you think that biological inheritable traits
exist, then you will be a sociopath and a failure like Shockley ---despite the
best science?

~~~
mynameishere
Well, he was an advocate of eugenics. He looked at the data available to him
and came to a reasonable conclusion. But "reason", you may have noticed, can
really, really piss people off when it goes up against conclusions they've
drawn from other sources. As an experiment, write down the 10-15 best
arguments you have against the practice of tattooing. Then, go up to someone
who has tattoos and say, "Here are the reasons why tattoos are bad." Prepare
for some incredible, but mute, rage staring you down after that.

Now, try the same thing with human biology: "Here are the top 10 reasons why
low-IQ people should undergo voluntary sterilization". The reaction is quite a
bit worse.

~~~
Alex3917
Hmm... Create an arbitrary definition of superiority. Weed out everyone who
doesn't meet said standard. Sounds a lot like high school.

